# octopus



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

at my lfs they have some small octopus there and they were cheap to like $10 for 2 octos

i already have a small almost marine tank but it is more of a high brackish water for one of my puffers

i was wondering if i made the tank slightly more between brackish and salt and have an octopus in one of those little critter cages and keep in the 10g tank

also just for basic info how big do aqaurium octopus get, what is there life span and what do they eat

what if i just keep an octopus in a 10g by it self


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow Lu.......just wow.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Wow Lu.......just wow.


 Amen


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

does anybody have an octopus in their salt water tank


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

octopus can get out of the tank ! you must have an heavy lid ! 10g is way too small for an octopus man !


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Carcharodon Carcharias said:


> octopus can get out of the tank ! you must have an heavy lid ! 10g is way too small for an octopus man !


 I'm sorry Carcharodon but you shouldn't have even posted any advice for him. Lu's been here for like 4 months and should've learned by now that you can't keep an animal that gets quite large from the largest area on Earth in freakin 10 gallon tank.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

these are tiny octopuses like 1 inch size and are very small

also would keeping the water level low keep them from escaping so they cant reach the glass top

and what if it had the whole tank to him self and it was full marine and he could roam wherever he wants to in the tank

i will see what kind it is but it is not the south pacific kind that get huge


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh wait if you put it that way

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

big sh*t if theyre an inch big they'll get much larger! And no you won't upgrade later so don't even think about it.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

i think squid get larger than octopus. Most octupus ( that are sold) will stay under a foot.. I may be wrong here don't quote me. Either way, 10g is way to small... Btw i just remember hearing that octupus under a foot thing. It rang a bell in my brain so it sounded right when i typed it


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I suggest Lu purchases a blue ring octopus. And then pet it and fondle it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> I suggest Lu purchases a blue ring octopus. And then pet it and fondle it.












Hey Lu the low water thing wouldnt work octy have suction cups on there arms so they can climb right up the glass


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but arent they smart enough to stay in the water :rock:

i do want to find out what kind it is just for fun


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lu, They will try to escape out of such a small space no matter what.. Blue ring octupus' care level is suggested at very difficult. And 10g is out of the question no matter what


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lu, please do get a blue ring octopus!!

It can crawl on your face and everything!! Let it go on the base of your neck and head that way the pois-er I mean arms can tickle your brain.

Btw blue rings live for about 6 months...give Lu one and it will last for 6 seconds.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Animal you saw is most likely Bimaculoides or popularly called Bimac. Of course I can't tell, I have not seen it but Bimacs are most usual in octopus trade. It is attractive course it's small size.(although mostly seen 1" or two in LFS they grow up to 25" arm span, 30/40g enough) I find it cool to watch every now and than, they are really smart (thinkers and learners and its fun to see it hunting shrimps, crabs etc.







) but it's going to swallow all your fish and so..









great water quality advised..


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>It can crawl on your face and everything!! Let it go on the base of your neck and head that way the pois-er I mean arms can tickle your brain

:laugh:







:laugh:

haha, damn, that's good!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> Animal you saw is most likely Bimaculoides or popularly called Bimac. Of course I can't tell, I have not seen it but Bimacs are most usual in octopus trade. It is attractive course it's small size.(although mostly seen 1" or two in LFS they grow up to 25" arm span, 30/40g enough) I find it cool to watch every now and than, they are really smart (thinkers and learners and its fun to see it hunting shrimps, crabs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you but not really for the second post

i heard that they live to about a year but that was from my lfs

i just might get a small one as a tank only think for my 75g and ahve him in there for a while









i think they are sweet because at the store they ahve them in little critter cages with in bigger tanks. they just sit there and move around with that big baggy thing moving up and own defating

they are just sweet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lu at the moment you do not have the set up needed for an octopus, you dont have a big enough tank, and you dont have a marine tank, and by the sounds of it you dont even know what kind of an octopus it is your thinking about getting


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

you go for it sweet, instead of putting it in the 10g put it in the 75 with your p's, your the best person for owning an octopus, it wont die, get it


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> lu at the moment you do not have the set up needed for an octopus, you dont have a big enough tank, and you dont have a marine tank, and by the sounds of it you dont even know what kind of an octopus it is your thinking about getting


 I think you Nailed it Innes.... Sweet lu try a 30G or Up Salt Tank, Run it for 6 Months or so, THEN start planning on the tough salt fish. You have to learn about saltwater firsthand....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> lu at the moment you do not have the set up needed for an octopus, you dont have a big enough tank, and you dont have a marine tank, and by the sounds of it you dont even know what kind of an octopus it is your thinking about getting


 i know i dont want one right now but like a couple of months like in september and stuff i would like to have a sw tank

i just wanted some info on an octopus because they just seem sweet and i wish to have one after i get a salt tank up


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i say you get what you want


----------

